
Why there are no absolutes. Ever. - pclark
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2009/02/bos-digest-there-are-no-absolutes-ever.html
======
pclark
I still really enjoy Malcolm Gladwells books.

~~~
biohacker42
Despite the rampant oversimplifications, or because of them?

------
philcrissman
Isn't 'there are no absolutes, ever' an absolute statement?

~~~
unalone
Dunno why you're being downvoted: that's a good counterargument. I'd have
debates with this over a teacher. "There are no absolutes" is an absolute, and
as such it's not entirely correct, because on occasion there are absolutes.

~~~
ConradHex
I would imagine he's possibly downmodded because the headline is intended to
be a subtle joke.

~~~
pclark
Only a sith lord speaks in absolutes

------
neilgd
Me too!

